# Wanted 20X16 Iverson Stelber bike



## jrcarz (Dec 15, 2014)

Call me or P.M. me at 847-401-1332.  Any help with whereabouts for an original would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## jrcarz (Dec 24, 2014)

Still looking for one of these, any help with the whereabouts of one for sale is appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Mar 19, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121595959074?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------

